# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  [Hà Nội] - Cần thuê vẽ model trụ cầu thang cho máy đục

## cncalib0b0

- Chào các anh/chị !
Hiện em đang cần gấp 1 model trụ cầu thang hoa văn châu âu bằng jdpaint ( nó hơi lằng nhằng chút ) . Anh/chị nào có thể thực hiện được xin liên hệ
Tiến 01266469033 - zalo - viber

Giá cả thỏa thuận - Cần gấp làm ngay 
Mong anh/chị giúp đỡ !
Xin chân thành cảm ơn !
p/s Nếu nhầm box mong mod xem xét chuyển giúp em / Em cảm ơn !

----------


## emptyhb

> - Chào các anh/chị !
> Hiện em đang cần gấp 1 model trụ cầu thang hoa văn châu âu bằng jdpaint ( nó hơi lằng nhằng chút ) . Anh/chị nào có thể thực hiện được xin liên hệ
> Tiến 01266469033 - zalo - viber
> 
> Giá cả thỏa thuận - Cần gấp làm ngay 
> Mong anh/chị giúp đỡ !
> Xin chân thành cảm ơn !
> p/s Nếu nhầm box mong mod xem xét chuyển giúp em / Em cảm ơn !


Nếu có mẫu thật rồi thì bác mang đi scan 3D cho nhanh, chuẩn luôn. Có bấc Lê Quang Lợi làm khoản này

----------

